# 2 old rescue gals



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am going to just jump in and annouce that we have gotten two more old gals (12yrs)from the Lancaster animal Control in the past two days. I hope Deb can get the pics and the video posted to share with you all. These old gals have suffered greatly and yet are just loving and so happy to be free. They are now in a home that helps with rehab dogs. We were concerned that they could have mange, given their conditon (no hair) and we know they were totally infected with fleas. They have also just been dewormed, since they were full of tapeworms. So they will remain at this facility and its a lovely home, until they are better and then will go to Deb's for a brief time. We have a permanent home for them already, if we can get them there. They need to be placed together. 
These two old gals were being held as evidence in an animal cruelty case and have just been released for adoption. So you can imagine their condition.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I put the videos on YouTube for Deb .... here they are... They are VERY short videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hX91xmrkK0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehxvYYCEsME


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They look so precious. How could anyone be cruel to them? I'll never understand. :smmadder: I hope the owner gets the maximum penalty allowed!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's a couple pics of these sweet angels. Gosh they so deserve the good life.

We need to work on how we are going to transport them to Portland.

[attachment=54324:bb1.jpg]

[attachment=54325:bb2.jpg]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, here we go again. More crying! You ladies are the absolute best there is. 
xoxoxoxo

Did you name the girls yet? Lucy and Ethel, perhaps?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 25 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796808


> Aww, here we go again. More crying! You ladies are the absolute best there is.
> xoxoxoxo
> 
> Did you name the girls yet? Lucy and Ethel, perhaps?[/B]


LOL ~ Actually Bronwyne named them after herself, and her sister.

She named the best looking one Bronnie, and the one with no teeth after her sister (Minnie) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 25 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796808


> Aww, here we go again. More crying! You ladies are the absolute best there is.
> xoxoxoxo
> 
> Did you name the girls yet? Lucy and Ethel, perhaps?[/B]


How wonderful that they are rescued! Lucy & Ethel - I love it!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This kind of thing makes me so mad. How could anyone abuse those girls? 
I'm so glad they were picked up and are heading for the good life and a new home. 
You guys are the best and TG you do what you do to help these dog that are so in need of it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What sweet little girls. My heart breaks for them and I hope the people responsible for their conditions burn in he&&.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796792


> Here's a couple pics of these sweet angels. Gosh they so deserve the good life.
> 
> We need to work on how we are going to transport them to Portland.[/B]


Which Portland - Oregon or Maine?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Forgot to add - Bless You!!! They're precious!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 25 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796959


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796792





> Here's a couple pics of these sweet angels. Gosh they so deserve the good life.
> 
> We need to work on how we are going to transport them to Portland.[/B]


Which Portland - Oregon or Maine?

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oregon. We have a home there for these sweet little ones to live out the rest of their lives, in comfort, and love.

Maybe we could find some skymiles laying around. Funds are tight for everyone. AMA is having a tough time.

For now, we are thrilled these two are out of that he** hole.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796962


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 25 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796959





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796792





> Here's a couple pics of these sweet angels. Gosh they so deserve the good life.
> 
> We need to work on how we are going to transport them to Portland.[/B]


Which Portland - Oregon or Maine?

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oregon. We have a home there for these sweet little ones to live out the rest of their lives, in comfort, and love.

Maybe we could find some skymiles laying around. Funds are tight for everyone. AMA is having a tough time.

For now, we are thrilled these two are out of that he** hole.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, we WILL get them to their forever homes. We'll raise the money or figure something out FOR SURE!! We won't let them down.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 25 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796965


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796962





> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 25 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796959





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796792





> Here's a couple pics of these sweet angels. Gosh they so deserve the good life.
> 
> We need to work on how we are going to transport them to Portland.[/B]


Which Portland - Oregon or Maine?

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oregon. We have a home there for these sweet little ones to live out the rest of their lives, in comfort, and love.

Maybe we could find some skymiles laying around. Funds are tight for everyone. AMA is having a tough time.

For now, we are thrilled these two are out of that he** hole.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, we WILL get them to their forever homes. We'll raise the money or figure something out FOR SURE!! We won't let them down.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Absolutely - you know the power of SM, Deb. No worries about these two gals, we'll get them home.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm kind of in the middle. I could possibly help with transport. When it's time of course.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796962


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 25 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796959





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796792





> Here's a couple pics of these sweet angels. Gosh they so deserve the good life.
> 
> We need to work on how we are going to transport them to Portland.[/B]


Which Portland - Oregon or Maine?

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oregon. We have a home there for these sweet little ones to live out the rest of their lives, in comfort, and love.

Maybe we could find some skymiles laying around. Funds are tight for everyone. AMA is having a tough time.

For now, we are thrilled these two are out of that he** hole.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, I have lots of American Express points if you can use those.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jun 25 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796980


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796962





> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 25 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796959





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 25 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796792





> Here's a couple pics of these sweet angels. Gosh they so deserve the good life.
> 
> We need to work on how we are going to transport them to Portland.[/B]


Which Portland - Oregon or Maine?

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oregon. We have a home there for these sweet little ones to live out the rest of their lives, in comfort, and love.

Maybe we could find some skymiles laying around. Funds are tight for everyone. AMA is having a tough time.

For now, we are thrilled these two are out of that he** hole.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, I have lots of American Express points if you can use those.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bless your heart, Dorothy!! You are beyond awesome. I left a message for Edie. 

It was lovely talking to you, earlier. Did I say you are awesome!! 

Thank you so much. The kiddos thank you. LBB said, "Aunt Dorothy Flippin' Rocks!!" :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jun 25 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796892


> This kind of thing makes me so mad. How could anyone abuse those girls?
> I'm so glad they were picked up and are heading for the good life and a new home.
> You guys are the best and TG you do what you do to help these dog that are so in need of it.[/B]


 I agree wholeheartedly. You guys are fantastic. This kind of thing makes me nuts! What kind of person can be mean to these sweethearts, much less ANY animal. I think we would all like to know his or her fate in the courts. Any one able to find out?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, You guys are the best !!!! I never imagined we would find help for transport so fast. Minnie and Bronnie thank you and will have their faith in humans restored. Wow, Cant believe what a great group this is.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I just saw the cutest dresses on sale at WalMart. (and I bought two, even though I have boys) How big are the gals? (neck to tail) I would like to send them to their furever home in new pink dresses. 

If I sent them to Deb, could she forward them?

I am also sending and additional raffle check for the gals.

Thanks for all you do,

Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Barb and the boys @ Jun 26 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797163


> I just saw the cutest dresses on sale at WalMart. (and I bought two, even though I have boys) How big are the gals? (neck to tail) I would like to send them to their furever home in new pink dresses.
> 
> If I sent them to Deb, could she forward them?
> 
> ...



Barb, How great. I will ask Bronwyne to measure them when she goes to visit and let you know.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am just sending in an update on these two old Gals. Minnie (toothless gal) had her spay done yesterday and did very well. She is in the rehab home recouping today. I didnt have Bronnie spayed because she is weaker and has the grade 4 heart murmur. We will wait until she is in Oregon and settled in and more stable physically to have it done. I hope to have everything set up for their Foster Mom to pick them up on Monday to fly home with her. 
I understand from the lady keeping them now that Minnie is VERY vocal and quite the character. Bronnie is more sedate and just wants a lap to lay on.
Thanks for all the love and support you have all given these two Sweet Hearts. We hope to give them a few happy years yet.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Makes me soooooo Mad That some one can just be so cruel!

I also want to say I signed up yesterday to be a foster Mom! I really want to help!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jul 1 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799359


> Makes me soooooo Mad That some one can just be so cruel!
> 
> I also want to say I signed up yesterday to be a foster Mom! I really want to help![/B]



Thats great !! Is that with a local group??


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job yet again to everyone involved in rescuing these girls and finding them a loving home where they will stay together. I don't venture into the Rescue forum all that often b/c honestly it breaks my heart, but seeing all the wonderful things that SM members do really inspires me. You all are amazing.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That's so awesome they're being rescued! You ladies are amazing!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

You all are wonderful and I'm crying and wishing I could hold these precious girls.
2 lucky gals with a chance to know love and how great people can be.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Can you guys use continental airmiles? I also have some Swiss air miles however I think they may convert in to some sort of US airline miles...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jul 3 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800575


> Can you guys use continental airmiles? I also have some Swiss air miles however I think they may convert in to some sort of US airline miles...[/B]



Thank-you for asking and offering. Dorothy donated her flying miles and it covered the flight too and from for everyone.
The flight is scheduled for Monday. I am so excited to have them going to Oregon and this great home they will be in. I cant wait to see pics of them and their new foster Mom, Sharon.
If any of you went to the Specialty in VanCouver, Sharon had her old rescue girl in the Rescue Parade, she had the red Tutu on and was so darling.
A BIG thank-you to Dorothy for donating and giving so much. I also want to thank everyone else that has donated to AMA for these two girls. They have had a lot of medical expenses already and will be having more once they are settled. Bronnie may need to be on heart meds and may need tests to determine what is needed. Again, Thank-you to all you generous and caring people., You know who you are. Hugs, Edie and The West Coast Wild Bunch


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, Dorothy!! You rock!!!!

[attachment=54654og_thank_you.jpg]


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 3 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800586


> QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jul 3 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800575





> Can you guys use continental airmiles? I also have some Swiss air miles however I think they may convert in to some sort of US airline miles...[/B]



Thank-you for asking and offering. Dorothy donated her flying miles and it covered the flight too and from for everyone.
The flight is scheduled for Monday. I am so excited to have them going to Oregon and this great home they will be in. I cant wait to see pics of them and their new foster Mom, Sharon.
If any of you went to the Specialty in VanCouver, Sharon had her old rescue girl in the Rescue Parade, she had the red Tutu on and was so darling.
A BIG thank-you to Dorothy for donating and giving so much. I also want to thank everyone else that has donated to AMA for these two girls. They have had a lot of medical expenses already and will be having more once they are settled. Bronnie may need to be on heart meds and may need tests to determine what is needed. Again, Thank-you to all you generous and caring people., You know who you are. Hugs, Edie and The West Coast Wild Bunch
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww, I was there at Nationals! The old girl in the little tutu was SO cute. She pranced around so nice in the Rescue Parade. It was great to see all the little rescues there. I'm so glad these old gals are going to a good place.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Dorothy that is so nice of you.

They seem pretty happy considering the life they have had. You are all amazing.


:ThankYou:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the kind words, but really, it's a privilege for me to be able to help out *for once*, when you, *Deb*, and some of the
other SM angels, do it *all the time*! Now I'll just have to work hard to earn some more points so I can do it again some day!  

I just hope Bronnie :wub: and Minnie :wub: thrive and enjoy the rest of their years with Sharon, and having spoken with her a few times, I'm sure
they will! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful Dorothy,
You have such a big heart!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY, Dorothy!! Even though I'm hating you right now (Scrabble, lol).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 3 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800708


> YAY, Dorothy!! Even though I'm hating you right now (Scrabble, lol).[/B]



hahahaha!! Dorothy must have kicked your ass in scrabble ~ :chili: 

To our dear Dorothy:

Thank you, so much. We are soooo excited for our new home with Sharon.
We can't believe the nightmare is over. It's a dream come true. 

We love you, Auntie Dorothy. We will keep in touch, and never forget you.

All our love, and gratitude,

Bronnie and Minnie :smootch:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 4 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800715


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 3 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800708





> YAY, Dorothy!! Even though I'm hating you right now (Scrabble, lol).[/B]



hahahaha!! Dorothy must have kicked your ass in scrabble ~ :chili: 

To our dear Dorothy:

Thank you, so much. We are soooo excited for our new home with Sharon.
We can't believe the nightmare is over. It's a dream come true. 

We love you, Auntie Dorothy. We will keep in touch, and never forget you.

All our love, and gratitude,

Bronnie and Minnie :smootch:
[/B][/QUOTE]


And I love you back, my two little old nieces :wub: :wub: !!! I know you'll have a wonderful new life with Mama Sharon! :smootch:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

2 old rescue gals updateQUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jun 25 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796757


> I am going to just jump in and annouce that we have gotten two more old gals (12yrs)from the Lancaster animal Control in the past two days. I hope Deb can get the pics and the video posted to share with you all. These old gals have suffered greatly and yet are just loving and so happy to be free. They are now in a home that helps with rehab dogs. We were concerned that they could have mange, given their conditon (no hair) and we know they were totally infected with fleas. They have also just been dewormed, since they were full of tapeworms. So they will remain at this facility and its a lovely home, until they are better and then will go to Deb's for a brief time. We have a permanent home for them already, if we can get them there. They need to be placed together.
> These two old gals were being held as evidence in an animal cruelty case and have just been released for adoption. So you can imagine their condition.[/B]



The 2 old rescue gals, Bronnie and Minnie will be flying home with their new foster Mom tomorrow morning. Please keep them in your prayers that everything goes smooth for their flight. Again thanks so much to Dorothy for the flight miles. 
I will have pics to share with you all tomorrow night. Thank-you, to so many of you again, for your love and support. Bronnie and Minnie will have a free happy life for as long as they choose to stay with us.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Deb, did you see the updated pictures! The two girls are home in Oregon now.


----------

